# Flathead guides... do they exist? if so who and how much?



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Well... another 8 hour evening flathead fishing and coming home empty handed yet again. To add insult to injury, after ever day of getting skunked I have a 1 hour drive home. I have been to tappan,clendening, or piedmont at least 3 times a week this month and have caught some channels but not a single flathead. I'm not going to lie I'm getting pretty frustrated and quite frankly I feel like the odds of me catching a f***ing unicorn are better than catching a flathead right now. This is my first year fishing for flatheads so I don't have any proven spots or anything yet its more of just scouting and guessing. But honestly it's about time I finally caught one. So if anyone knows a flathead guide or someone that is willing to get me somewhere where I can land a decent fish let me know who and how much, it would be much appreciated...


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mosquito...by the cemetery from what I've heard...some monsters out there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I appreciate the tip. I'll have to try it out, maybe I'll land my first flathead...


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

patience is key. took me a very very long time and many, and i mean many trips and spent thousands of dollars in gas in the name of flathead catfish before i connected and when it finally happend it was a 54lber. and it was all worth it!!! Remember keep the noise down and little lights (lanterns/ flashlights) if any at all will up your chances! Robby Robinsons Katchasers website has some awesome tips about flatheading lakes.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

I'll definitely look it up and see what I can learn. And at least I am doing two things right haha. When I am sitting alone in the dark for 8 hours I am not producing any sound or light haha.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You can still get skunked with a guide. We may fish for multiple weekends in a row without catching a fish, then may catch two in one night. When fishing for the very top of the food chain, you're targeting the smallest population relative to the rest of the species. I don't get to fish like I used to, but looking back on old logs I think a lot of people would be surprised how many hours we fished without a fish. I know sometimes it was over 100.
Check out Robby's main site, he has a lot of tip pages written.
http://katchaser.stormpages.com/

You can also click on the kat-a-Log for the forums. There's just handful of us these days, but feel free to ask any questions. Everyone there is a fairly serious flathead fisherman and more than willing to help.
What type of areas are you fishing? It could be a matter of a location change making the difference.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Also if your wanting to just land your first flathead try fishing the tuscarawas ( south of new phila) or willscreek first, I grew up on the tuscarawas river. that is how I learned to flathead fish. There is a great population in there, but the size is small. Once you accomplish a few fish start targeting lake fish. Lake fishing is definitely different than river fishing but at least you will have a few flathead under your belt to keep discouragement from progressing.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

You aren't alone. I'm in year two of chasing the elusive flathead and still haven't had any luck. Luckily I live in Uhrichsville about 10 minutes from Tappan and Clendening so gas hasn't been too bad. I wouldn't mind checking out the river if I could find a spot to stay out of the snags. If you or anyone else wants to head out anytime just let me know. Heck, if anyone just wants to float the Tusc or hit Tappan every once in a while I'd be game for that too.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

M.Magis said:


> You can still get skunked with a guide. We may fish for multiple weekends in a row without catching a fish, then may catch two in one night. When fishing for the very top of the food chain, you're targeting the smallest population relative to the rest of the species. I don't get to fish like I used to, but looking back on old logs I think a lot of people would be surprised how many hours we fished without a fish. I know sometimes it was over 100.
> Check out Robby's main site, he has a lot of tip pages written.
> http://katchaser.stormpages.com/
> 
> ...


I have been trying to fish bays off the main lake mostly. about 6-12ft of water in most cases. I have tried a few shallower places at night with no luck. And I'm sure finding the right spot will mean everything, if I can find a spot where I know there is fish traffic I have no problem waiting a few nights. I have already spent at least a hundred hours so far fishing and a whole lot of time driving haha. And I'm limited to the shore, so its hard to find good spots to fish cover and structure for flats, there are a lot of good looking spots but they just arent accessible from shore. However there are a few spots I have hacked my way through the woods with a machete and then just jumped in the water and slowly waded to a spot I wanted to fish haha.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

ducky152000 said:


> Also if your wanting to just land your first flathead try fishing the tuscarawas ( south of new phila) or willscreek first, I grew up on the tuscarawas river. that is how I learned to flathead fish. There is a great population in there, but the size is small. Once you accomplish a few fish start targeting lake fish. Lake fishing is definitely different than river fishing but at least you will have a few flathead under your belt to keep discouragement from progressing.


And I have had a lot of people telling me to try the tusc river so im going to have to try it. I have been looking at maps trying to find a good spot but a lot of it seems to be private property. I heard a lot of people do good south of gnadenhutten but still I have no idea where to try. My only reason against driving out there right now at 1am is that im debating whether I want to go land a small flathead, or go fish for a big boy and risk getting skunked a bunch more times. Everytime I go in to tappan tackle and see all the 40# fish on the wall it makes it worth getting skunked for the off chance i can land a 40 or 50# fish.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

BigTripp said:


> You aren't alone. I'm in year two of chasing the elusive flathead and still haven't had any luck. Luckily I live in Uhrichsville about 10 minutes from Tappan and Clendening so gas hasn't been too bad. I wouldn't mind checking out the river if I could find a spot to stay out of the snags. If you or anyone else wants to head out anytime just let me know. Heck, if anyone just wants to float the Tusc or hit Tappan every once in a while I'd be game for that too.


yeah that's what I dont like about river fishing is getting snagged all the time. It's bad enough driving 2 and a half hours a night. Let alone losing 50 bucks in gear and bait. I have had a ton of luck with the team catfish snagless sinkers. I have been fishing over a dozen times and just snagged and lost a rig for the very first time. And it was just the 6/0 hook that got snagged not the sinker. And yeah i would meet up and fish tappan or the tusc river sometime. I try to get down there at least two or three times a week.


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

I have fished Seneca, piedmont, clendining, tappan, ohio river and wolf run for flatheads caught them in each body of water. 
I live on Seneca, but tappan is my favorite of all. 
It took many hours hooking up with one 
But once I did I was hooked. 
Loads of research, tackle failure, bait issues to name a few hurdles. 
If I can help answer any questions message me. Until then STUDY.


----------



## Bass Dude (Apr 26, 2013)

Salt Fork is full of them. We use about 8 inch creek chubs or 'whatever fish u choose' with a leader and a weight so they stay in the same spot, but can swim around. We fish in 2-6 ft of water in bays with a "Hard" bottom. Always a Hard bottom! Caught some that were 50+ there. Good Luck! ...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

If you are looking to hook up and not concerned with size, I would try creeks and rivers. In my area there are many lakes, creeks, and the scioto river which all hold flathead. The lakes have them (including some monsters) but I do not find them often. Those numbers go down even further if bank fishing.

Now out of the creeks and rivers I hook up with flathead under 20# pretty consistantly with cats under 15# being common. I have no idea if this translates to your area, could be completely opposite. The Scioto and its tribs are well known for flatheads. Not sure what moving what is close to you. When im trying to get someone a first flathead I go to moving water.

Good luck.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Yeah, people keep telling me to catch them just go to the river. I am about an hour from the tusc river, I've heard anywhere south on Gnaddenhutten I should be able to catch some. I might have to try it soon. Because without a boat I am not doing any good at the lakes.


----------



## Crappie-Joe (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks for the info!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Agree, Salt Fork can be really good for Flatties. Caught my biggest 43 incher there. Try using bluegill at the point between the main beach and the boaters beach. Set up some of your rods more to the left back towards the main beach if your fishing from shore. This gives you a very good chance. Good luck.



Bass Dude said:


> Salt Fork is full of them. We use about 8 inch creek chubs or 'whatever fish u choose' with a leader and a weight so they stay in the same spot, but can swim around. We fish in 2-6 ft of water in bays with a "Hard" bottom. Always a Hard bottom! Caught some that were 50+ there. Good Luck! ...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the info guys. Looks like I will have to try salt fork too!


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

Its been tough for me this year ive fished Tappan this year probably 6 times producing one 39lb Flathead and plenty of channel cats. I try to fish where a Flathead wants to be like in rivers they stick close to the structure for security and food. Spawning season they say to fish channels for cruising fish looking for mates, in the summer back in bays and fall they really put on the "fall bite" and ive caught them in bays as well as along the main creek channels.
I am always looking for partners to fish with feel free to PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Ditto on what these guys are telling you - fishing for large flatheads in the lakes is like fishing for Musky; expect to fish a lot before hooking up. Don't get discouraged and keep fishing. Check your tackle frequently and make sure everything is good - you don't want your first good hookup to end badly after putting in dozens and dozens of hours.

Fishing the rivers is different....I expect to put a few flatheads in the boat when we fish the Muskingum. However, a fish over 25 lbs is still not frequent.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Fish The Rivers


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Another 8 hours at tappan. Another total of zero flatheads caught. I want to try the tusc or muskingum river but they are probably both to high and muddy to fish right now. I didn't even get a bite tonight. Except from the billion mosquitos. I also got the awesome experience as usual of getting to deal with all the damn spiders, huge house centipedes, ticks, rats, and possums. I have been out fishing for flatheads over a dozen times so far this year. Not gunna lie, haven't had a good time once... Still trying though...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep in mind, this can be a tough time of year for flatheads. Flatheads will test your patience, even during the best of times. Sometimes it helps to take a week or two off, so as to not get burnt out.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

August 1st is when I tend to start hitting the rivers hard again for flats but not sure how that will shape up this year. At least the water should be in better shape by then.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Good to know guys. And it doesn't help that all the people I work with keep sending me pics of ones they accidentally caught. One of my buddies caught a 15# on a twister fishing for crappie and another girl I know caught one on chicken livers two nights ago.. So irritating


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

rustyfish said:


> August 1st is when I tend to start hitting the rivers hard again for flats but not sure how that will shape up this year. At least the water should be in better shape by then.


 I grew up fishing the Scioto at Camp Creek on 104 with my grandfather.He had the luxury of a fishing dock but would rather use trot lines or noodle but he would get some big ones and snapping turtles too. My biggest is a 32 and a 29 on consecutive nights from the river in Portsmouth. Everyone won't catch 50 lbers and I don't care to. You hook it, you have to reel it in Big Flatheads and Blues can be caught below any dam on the Ohio, matter of fact,. they get in the way like pesky bluegills after your bass lure, at least below Greenup. Good luck in your quest and I'm sure you will get your fish ztmdodge. Don't be surprised at what they hit. No giants here but take what you can get to get started. Powerful fish.......


----------

